# Directv deal through Costco



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

I have ordered Directv but they can't come out until the 17th, so plenty of time to look around and/or change my mind.

Today I was at Costco. They have a deal that says that if you buy a HDTV through them, activate Directv, and get the Choice extra package or above, you are eligible for up to $420 in savings/rebates (Costco cash cards.)

I didn't have the chance to talk to the man at the kiosk (and didn't understand until I got home that I needed to do that for info as the Directv people have no clue.....).

Has anyone done this? is there a catch???? Do you have to get certain TVs?

Info wanted.

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I'd be curious to find out about this, too. I am thinking of doing the same thing. Sadly, my work hours don't mesh very well with Costco's store hours! Why do they close at 6:30pm on a Saturday anyway?? LOL


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Kevin, I am in NC as well. I am planning to go tomorrow if I can and find out what is up with it if I can. I don't live really close to a Costco, so it is a treck to head back, but I can't find out any info over the phone. 

Dawn


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

DawnW said:


> I have ordered Directv but they can't come out until the 17th, so plenty of time to look around and/or change my mind.
> 
> Today I was at Costco. They have a deal that says that if you buy a HDTV through them, activate Directv, and get the Choice extra package or above, you are eligible for up to $420 in savings/rebates (Costco cash cards.)
> 
> ...


There is rarely any catch when dealing with Costco. They are one of the best stores on the planet. I'm reading from the brochure I picked up, and I don't see any reference to brand or model of TV to purchase. It just has to be an HDTV. The $420 deal includes $250 in cash cards plus an HD DVR, which is normally $169.99 for the lease upgrade. At our Costco here in Arizona the HD DVR is an HR22-100. I now have two of them. This deal is for new subscribers only, and expires 3/3/09. Unfortunately, we were not new subscribers and couldn't take advantage of this deal.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you. I just got back from Costco. I am currently on the phone cancelling our Directv order directly through Directv.

I plan to go tomorrow and order and buy a new TV. Even if I get the cheapest HDTV it is $199 and still free! they did confirm that it is indeed ANY HD TV and not a specific price, model, or size limit. Can't beat free. But we will probably get a little nicer one. We have 2 larger and nice HDTVs, so we just need a small bedroom TV.

WhooHoo!

Dawn


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Heading out today for some errands and one of them is to go to Costco and get the ball rolling. I will be getting a smaller HDTV for our bedroom and Directv ordered.

Gosh, I hope that after all this they don't come out and tell us they can't give us HD because of our tree line!

Dawn


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

WhooHoo! Got my new HDTV for my bedroom and ordered Directv. 

$19 delivery charge is even waived. 

I saved $270 over ordering directly from Directv.

Dawn


----------



## gores95 (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on your great deal!


----------



## purduealum91 (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi
Can you explain what makes Costco deal so much better?

Thanks!

Tommy


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>what makes Costco deal so much better?

I would say that "saved $270 over ordering directly from Directv" pretty much explains what is better


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Just for clarity.....

If you order directly from Costco, you get $50 in the form of a Costco cash card automatically.

If you purchase a Costco HDTV (the cheapest one is $199), you get an additional $200 in Costco cash card.

The $19 delivery fee is waived (although I am waiting to see if Directv will add it later, I hope not.)

And then you get a free upgrade to either a HD reciever OR a HD DVR.

Dawn



purduealum91 said:


> Hi
> Can you explain what makes Costco deal so much better?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


----------

